# bored after only 1 month of ACNL..



## woody (Dec 3, 2013)

anyone feel bored too?

for a game that's all about collecting stuff, it sure doesn't make it easy to do this.

trading with others is clunky, unstable, and frustratingly slow at best.  it deters me from doing more trades.

it should be easier.. like an electronic marketplace that you can sell your things 24/7 without having to be online for others to buy from you, etc., etc.

i'm really sick of carrying bags of money, making repeated trips to the ABM, dropping off money...   what's wrong with this picture?!?  why does the monetary system operate like a bartering system?  this is ridiculous!

waste of time, i've had it with this silliness.. >_<

Nintendo:  if you make a game about collecting, MAKE IT EASY FOR PLAYERS TO DO SO, FFS!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

woody said:


> anyone feel bored too?
> 
> for a game that's all about collecting stuff, it sure doesn't make it easy to do this.
> 
> ...



You're definitely in the minority... First of all, you're not supposed to be able to have everything right away. What's the fun in that? I like the challenge. It gives motive to want to play the game.


----------



## woody (Dec 3, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> You're definitely in the minority... First of all, you're not supposed to be able to have everything right away. What's the fun in that? I like the challenge. It gives motive to want to play the game.



well, maybe you misunderstand.  i'm not sick of the idea and concept of the game per se.  my gripe is that this game does not have the correct infrastructure in place.  it does not facilitate transfer of large sums of money at all.  the designers knew that players could amass millions of bells (hence they dangle badges and rewards in front of us), yet imposed a bag limit of 99k bells.. do they get off from watching players do the bell shuffle or something?

i mean, if someone who didn't know a thing about the game were to watch me transfer 10 million bells to someone else, they would have a "wtf" reaction guaranteed.  go to ABM, withdraw 1.6m, go to empty area, open belongings, click a bag of bells, click drop, click another bag, click drop, repeat until all bags are dropped... run to ABM and repeat.  the other person has to pick up each dropped bag, run to ABM, and deposit, or else there would be no space to drop each load of bags.

how many ppl here have so much stuff that their towns are littered with leaves and items all over the place.  how many of us have to store items outside our house?  

this is the kind of game design ********-ness that i don't like.  this is a game about collecting things, FFS give us more storage!  there are literally thousands of items.

if they fixed these things, then trading with other players would keep me entertained and playing.  but because the game is crippled with such nonsense, it makes the game way too tedious and laborious.  it stops becoming fun.

to me, the "end game" of animal crossing is the multiplayer aspect of it, the trading, and sharing of items with other players.  if the game doesn't let you do this reasonably then it's wasting your time.


----------



## mariop476 (Dec 3, 2013)

I agree with your point about a lack of storage, but I'm not bored of the game.
I just try to sell whatever I'm not using, which helps with storage, and makes bells more valuable to me, for when I need to buy items.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 3, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> You're definitely in the minority... First of all, you're not supposed to be able to have everything right away. What's the fun in that? I like the challenge. It gives motive to want to play the game.



I agree with this.

I can't get bored with this game. It's impossible.
When you've collected every villager picture ever *fairly*, completed your museum and encyclopedias, and when you've collected every item in existence, you can say you're bored.


----------



## beffa (Dec 3, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> You're definitely in the minority... First of all, you're not supposed to be able to have everything right away. What's the fun in that? I like the challenge. It gives motive to want to play the game.



AGREEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 3, 2013)

Sometimes I feel a little bored, but there's always new stuff to do. ACNL isn't an action platformer, it's more like a waiting game. Want the Emporium? You'll need Gracie to visit 4 times and you have to spend 100k at another store. Want millions of bells? Spend an hour at the island to catch bugs and sharks so you can buy a million turnips.

To get to the point, the game is SUPPOSED to have annoying moments and challenging parts, it's what makes a game a game. 

(The storage thing though, it IS pretty frustrating...)


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

woody said:


> well, maybe you misunderstand.  i'm not sick of the idea and concept of the game per se.  my gripe is that this game does not have the correct infrastructure in place.  it does not facilitate transfer of large sums of money at all.  the designers knew that players could amass millions of bells (hence they dangle badges and rewards in front of us), yet imposed a bag limit of 99k bells.. do they get off from watching players do the bell shuffle or something?
> 
> i mean, if someone who didn't know a thing about the game were to watch me transfer 10 million bells to someone else, they would have a "wtf" reaction guaranteed.  go to ABM, withdraw 1.6m, go to empty area, open belongings, click a bag of bells, click drop, click another bag, click drop, repeat until all bags are dropped... run to ABM and repeat.  the other person has to pick up each dropped bag, run to ABM, and deposit, or else there would be no space to drop each load of bags.
> 
> ...



Well,  there's a fairly fast way. Ever heard of the Re-tail method? Someone puts items, such as flowers, into Re-tail and prices them for 999,999k. Of course the person spending the money buys the items, rinse and repeat and voil?~

Though I understand that it can be tedious and annoying, and the Re-tail method still leaves the problem of having to go back to an ABD.


----------



## woody (Dec 3, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> I can't get bored with this game. It's impossible.
> When you've collected every villager picture ever *fairly*, completed your museum and encyclopedias, and when you've collected every item in existence, you can say you're bored.



keep telling yourself that.

how many people do you think play:  *fairly*

need a villager pic?  no problem, just post a wanted ad for it and someone somewhere will have it for you!

need a particular "dreamie"?  no problem, just post in the villager trading plaza and someone will cycle it for you!

missing the lamp in your set collection?  no problem, someone who has a complete catalogue will order it for you!

money talks.

it can be argued that anyone doing any trading is not playing fairly, so unless you're playing this game in total isolation then you're not playing "fairly".

how do you know your trade is 100% legit?  how do you know it isn't somehow indirectly or directly benefiting from unfair playing?  lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> Well,  there's a fairly fast way. Ever heard of the Re-tail method? Someone puts items, such as flowers, into Re-tail and prices them for 999,999k. Of course the person spending the money buys the items, rinse and repeat and voil?~
> 
> Though I understand that it can be tedious and annoying, and the Re-tail method still leaves the problem of having to go back to an ABD.



yes, i've done that method of trading.  only to have the network crap out at the end and lose 1.5 hrs of bell shuffling to the Re-tail.  it's better but still an absurd way to play the game.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

One way I thought of that would makes things rather fast and seems like it could be easily implemented is to have some kind of a credit card, or "bell card". It could inserted into an ABD of another players town and you can then transfer whatever amount of money to their account. Just a thought. o:


----------



## woody (Dec 3, 2013)

the bottom line i guess, is that i really want to play this game.

i like this game.  i like the style.  the characters are mostly cute.  i like collecting.  the game is very cute.

it's just i wish the game mechanics were efficient.  i hate wasting time.  i hate mindless repetitiveness.  and also, i wish for unlimited storage as this game begs for it.

don't mind me.  i'm just old and bitter and cranky.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 3, 2013)

woody said:


> keep telling yourself that.
> 
> how many people do you think play:  *fairly*
> 
> ...



When I say fairly, I mean get the picture from the villager yourself. Everything else, go ahead and trade and whatever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and I only meant getting pictures fairly.


----------



## woody (Dec 3, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> When I say fairly, I mean get the picture from the villager yourself. Everything else, go ahead and trade and whatever.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and I only mean getting pictures fairly.



hehe, you're right.  this will give me something to do.  thanks!  

for the most part, i have been ignoring my villagers... well except for bunnie!  she's so cute!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Dec 3, 2013)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Now don't get me wrong, I'm bored of ACNL. Not because of storage space, but because it's always the same thing every single day, making bells on the island, digging for fossils to put in the Museum, buying stuff, inviting friends over, all that stuff. (Note: Don't hate on this comment, it's just the time I spent waiting for ACNL that feels lied to.  )


----------



## woody (Dec 3, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Now don't get me wrong, I'm bored of ACNL. Not because of storage space, but because it's always the same thing every single day, making bells on the island, digging for fossils to put in the Museum, buying stuff, inviting friends over, all that stuff. (Note: Don't hate on this comment, it's just the time I spent waiting for ACNL that feels lied to.  )



oh i know what you mean.  everyday the same routine of things to do:
 - water flowers
 - pick mushrooms
 - shake trees
 - dig for fossils
 - donate fossils
 - pay house loan
 - expand house
 - buy fortune cookies
 - talk to sewing lady
 - start pwp
 - etc.

then when all these 'chores' were done, go to island and grind for money (catch beetles and sharks).

at first i didn't mind.  but the novelty quickly wore off.  i appreciate the new things popping up (new stores, stores renovating, reed selling art, fishing tourney, hha, club 101, harvest festival, etc.), but the game still became boring after them.

the only part that holds any interest left for me is the multiplayer.  to collaborate and trade with others.  but ppl seem paranoid and visits don't last much longer than the trade itself.  it seems nobody wants any strangers to stay in their town since they are afraid something bad might be done to their town.  but then again, the in-game chat is so limited it makes even small talk difficult, nevermind holding any useful conversation.

...yada yada yada *sigh*


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 3, 2013)

woody said:


> oh i know what you mean.  everyday the same routine of things to do:
> - water flowers
> - pick mushrooms
> - shake trees
> ...



if you're really that bored I can give you a list of things i do when im bored of ac:


Spoiler: TO DO LIST



-Go to tortimer island, and meet new people
-Visit dream suites
-Visit HHA 
-Go diving
-plant flowers
-Run around
-Write letters to villagers
-Go SHOPPING <3
-harvest fruit
-Plant trees
-Lay down paths 
-Make clothing/patterns
-go fishing & bug catching
-Go to shrunk
-Find fossils & money rock & fake rock
-talk to best friends
-visit villagers
-sit in your house
-re-decorate your house
-go to the photobooth and take pics of yourself
-look for new DLC


----------



## woody (Dec 3, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> if you're really that bored I can give you a list of things i do when im bored of ac:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TO DO LIST
> ...



hahaha!  thx swiftstream!

i especially like the 'sit in your house' one, lol!

ya i forgot, i did look for money rock and fake rock everyday too.

i don't really like laying paths becoz you can't drop anything on them.  and don't like when flowers (or paths) surround your tree becoz fruits disappear falling on them.  >_<

Antonio wrote me a nasty letter, and so i wrote one back to him!  but then his reply didn't make any sense at all.  >_<

i guess there is lots of stuffs to do!


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 3, 2013)

After playing Pokemon, I'm still playing AC:NL. No matter if I'm playing Pokemon I'm still coming back playing AC:NL a lot lately. So with your opinion of being bored with AC:NL for only one month I'd say that if you are bored with it, maybe get Pokemon instead but if you don't wanna play it once you completed it then you could get back with your town again. But be careful with weeds in your town.


----------



## Mayor_of_Chaofahn (Dec 3, 2013)

woody said:


> hahaha!  thx swiftstream!
> 
> i especially like the 'sit in your house' one, lol!
> 
> ...



You know, I was in the same boat as you when I first got this game. I did daily chores and I also farmed beetles to cash them in. That got boring very quickly. And yeah, the gameplay was more of an evolution than a revolution. Blathers now checks multiple items? Woop-de-fricken-doo!

But after getting all the PWPs I wanted (at the time, now I have so much more to build!) I focused then on filling my house and interior designing. Once I finished that and got bored of it, I realised that I needed to find the right combination of clothes for Gracie's check. Okay, time to do some clothes shopping!

Then I realised I'd had missed out all of the fun of bug and fishing tourneys. I still haven't got the Gold for the fishing tourney, but I'll get there some day. Then I realised you could plant fruit from other towns. Oh crap!

The main point is that every time I got bored of the game, I discovered something new. I wanted to quit the game too - Pokemon and recently Zelda have come out and I need to dedicate time to them, but to quote *The Godfather 3*, "Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in." 

Yeah the mechanics should've gotten as much of an update as the graphics did. But this limitation also has its unique charm as well. Hopefully you're just in a lull and finally re-discover something to make New Leaf "un-boring" again.

Currently, my "new obsession" is _urban planning_. xD Arranging trees, flowers, buildings... My copy of AC is gonna get another month of milage, I reckon!


----------



## beffa (Dec 3, 2013)

It's actually kind of come across you're only bored because of trade features?

The game wasn't DESIGNED to sell off villagers and 'rare' items.


----------



## woody (Dec 3, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> After playing Pokemon, I'm still playing AC:NL. No matter if I'm playing Pokemon I'm still coming back playing AC:NL a lot lately. So with your opinion of being bored with AC:NL for only one month I'd say that if you are bored with it, maybe get Pokemon instead but if you don't wanna play it once you completed it then you could get back with your town again. But be careful with weeds in your town.



actually it did cross my mind to maybe try Pokemon X .. i've never played any pokemon games before.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor_of_Chaofahn said:


> You know, I was in the same boat as you when I first got this game. I did daily chores and I also farmed beetles to cash them in. That got boring very quickly. And yeah, the gameplay was more of an evolution than a revolution. Blathers now checks multiple items? Woop-de-fricken-doo!
> 
> But after getting all the PWPs I wanted (at the time, now I have so much more to build!) I focused then on filling my house and interior designing. Once I finished that and got bored of it, I realised that I needed to find the right combination of clothes for Gracie's check. Okay, time to do some clothes shopping!
> 
> ...



you're right!  i haven't experienced all that there is to ACNL yet, and new things keep coming up here and there.  like just tonite, i kept talking to Olivia and then randomly she asked if i wanted to play hide-and-seek with her!  she gathered 2 other villagers and gave me 10 mins to find them.  it was the first time i experienced playing a game with my villagers in my own town.

i guess i need to have more patience with this game, instead of trying to storm through it all in one marathon session (like many other games today).

the woes of living in an 'instant satisfaction' world...  >_<


----------



## woody (Dec 3, 2013)

beffa said:


> It's actually kind of come across you're only bored because of trade features?
> 
> The game wasn't DESIGNED to sell off villagers and 'rare' items.



well, "bored" was the wrong word... "frustrated" or "annoyed" is more appropriate.

you're right, the game probably was not designed to facilitate the transfer of large sums of money.  that's fair enough and i guess i shouldn't really fault the designers for this.  i mean, the most expensive thing i've encountered so far is the housing expansion @ 598k bells, and this is handled easily enough within the game.  it's the player-to-player trade market that's driven prices into the millions. (but this should have been anticipated, no? --the previous AC games had monetary systems too, and i'm assuming players also traded to each other in those iterations too, no?)

but i still hold the designers responsible for not giving us enough storage for a game that has thousands of collectible items.  forcing us to sacrifice the museum, our grass, our saved letters, etc. as storage!


----------



## Farobi (Dec 3, 2013)

im tired of the game too :<


----------



## woody (Dec 3, 2013)

Farobi said:


> im tired of the game too :<



why have you gotten tired of it?  have you done and experienced most everything in the game?  there's nothing else worthy to collect?

just curious


----------



## Arrei (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, the storage issue in itself can represent the real dangers of trying to hoard stuff. AC's always had numerous inconveniences intentionally built into the game just to make that connection with real life - in this case, if you try to hold onto too much stuff, you're gonna end up living in a sty! 

On gameplay, AC's really something where you make your own fun a lot of the time. I'd fallen into a rut for some time, before one day looking at my tiny basement filled with crap and deciding "This looks like crap. I'm gonna make this into a mini museum". Then I wasn't content with some parts of my town layout, then the holidays arrived, then I wanted a few new villagers, and I'm still playing now...

The transfer of money truly is a baffling case, though. I can give them a pass for not expecting people to drive prices into multi-million ranges (this quickly, anyway), but what makes it strange is that in City Folk, they had a shopping card you could use to shop at Gracie's boutique and the Auction House, where the most expensive wares in the game showed up, because carting so much money was a hassle. Fast forward to NL, and both Gracie and the Auction House's more simplistic successor Re-Tail are in the game, yet the shopping card is gone, returning us to carting sacks of cash in our pockets. Leaving me with the simple question, "why"?


----------



## radical6 (Dec 4, 2013)

take a break
i took a break
only checking in to make sure no one was moving
but yeah just take a break from the game
now im back into playing it because i missed it and im determined to get tammy back after she moved lmao

but. just take a break from the game. it seems like you worn yourself out. i think animal crossing is more of a laid back game, but if you want to collect everything go ahead. but what makes the game for me is the cute small things they add, but it seems you're bored of them already. just play another game for a while, you'll get back into it eventually.


----------



## Isabella (Dec 4, 2013)

I guess you just have to set small goals for yourself, i'm like that too with the game. sometimes i get really bored of it and since i've had it ever since it came out, i had fun all summer (a good 2+ months) but slowly it started losing it's entertainment for me, and a lot of other friends. the thing that actually made me want to keep playing was setting goals like having a perfect town, collecting a certain set of furniture WITHOUT other people's help, catching rare fish/bugs, etc. or getting badges. they put the badges in there for a reason, probably to have people set goals in the game. but i guess you should just play less for now, give yourself a break and in a few days you'll see that you have a lot of stuff to do!


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 4, 2013)

Definitely take a break. Right before Pokemon XY came out, I was getting really bored of ACNL. When the Pokemon XY finally came out, I did not touch NL for at least a week and then when I came back and it felt like new, probably because I was playing Pokemon Y for dozens of hours. I play NL everyday now for at least an hour. 

Play another game for a little while and check on your town from time to time and then come back to it. Or maybe watching some NL videos will give you inspiration. I have been watching Chuggaaconroy play NL and I've been enjoying every minute.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 4, 2013)

I've been playing the game for almost 6 months now. I haven't gotten bored of it yet. There's still items for me to collect and events to experience. I don't play it as many hours per week as I used to, but I do still play. 

I do admit there's things that bug me about the game. The storage is a huge factor. Even if you keep mostly just the unorderables around, there's no way a single character can hold it all. The fact that I'm in Japan but play with mostly people in North America and Europe (aka these boards) means that it's sometimes hard to do trades, as I mostly have to do it late at night or in the morning. Times I don't actually normally play. 

But the game has given me many hours of fun. Way more than most video games do. Even if I decided to stop playing tomorrow, I've gotten way more than my money's worth of fun out of it. Most video games don't even last a month.


----------



## Dark (Dec 4, 2013)

I feel your pain. It happens, animal crossing is fun and all but it loses its "spark".
You eventually run out of objectives and lose interest.
I just got lazy in working on my goals, and just didn't feel like playing the game.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 4, 2013)

woody said:


> why have you gotten tired of it?  have you done and experienced most everything in the game?  there's nothing else worthy to collect?
> 
> just curious



I'm not a 'completionist' and playing the game feels like a chore—even after a month of not playing it.


----------



## woody (Dec 4, 2013)

Arrei said:


> Well, the storage issue in itself can represent the real dangers of trying to hoard stuff. AC's always had numerous inconveniences intentionally built into the game just to make that connection with real life - in this case, if you try to hold onto too much stuff, you're gonna end up living in a sty!
> 
> On gameplay, AC's really something where you make your own fun a lot of the time. I'd fallen into a rut for some time, before one day looking at my tiny basement filled with crap and deciding "This looks like crap. I'm gonna make this into a mini museum". Then I wasn't content with some parts of my town layout, then the holidays arrived, then I wanted a few new villagers, and I'm still playing now...
> 
> The transfer of money truly is a baffling case, though. I can give them a pass for not expecting people to drive prices into multi-million ranges (this quickly, anyway), but what makes it strange is that in City Folk, they had a shopping card you could use to shop at Gracie's boutique and the Auction House, where the most expensive wares in the game showed up, because carting so much money was a hassle. Fast forward to NL, and both Gracie and the Auction House's more simplistic successor Re-Tail are in the game, yet the shopping card is gone, returning us to carting sacks of cash in our pockets. Leaving me with the simple question, "why"?



so true.  i should remind myself every time before i play:  _this game wasn't designed for me!  it was designed for 7yr olds! (^_^; )_  so i should check my adult tastes at the door and deal with it.

i should just chillax and play the game for what it is.  a long-term casual game.  an hour or so a day type of game.  set goals for myself.  my villagers always keep asking how i'm still awake and telling me to take a break too, lol.

that's interesting about the missing shopping cart... would also love to know the designer's thoughts on that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> take a break
> i took a break
> only checking in to make sure no one was moving
> but yeah just take a break from the game
> ...



thanks, yeah it seems this game was intentionally designed to be played a little bit each day.  that's why i was frustrated the very first day with all the stores being closed, lol.  i'm playing this game with an MMO mindset. >_<

i will take more breaks and play for shorter sessions.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isabella said:


> I guess you just have to set small goals for yourself, i'm like that too with the game. sometimes i get really bored of it and since i've had it ever since it came out, i had fun all summer (a good 2+ months) but slowly it started losing it's entertainment for me, and a lot of other friends. the thing that actually made me want to keep playing was setting goals like having a perfect town, collecting a certain set of furniture WITHOUT other people's help, catching rare fish/bugs, etc. or getting badges. they put the badges in there for a reason, probably to have people set goals in the game. but i guess you should just play less for now, give yourself a break and in a few days you'll see that you have a lot of stuff to do!



thanks, yeah i will take a break.  i did play hard especially the first week i couldn't stop and didn't sleep much.

i will try to set new goals for myself, and play more casually!


----------



## woody (Dec 4, 2013)

Ricardo said:


> Definitely take a break. Right before Pokemon XY came out, I was getting really bored of ACNL. When the Pokemon XY finally came out, I did not touch NL for at least a week and then when I came back and it felt like new, probably because I was playing Pokemon Y for dozens of hours. I play NL everyday now for at least an hour.
> 
> Play another game for a little while and check on your town from time to time and then come back to it. Or maybe watching some NL videos will give you inspiration. I have been watching Chuggaaconroy play NL and I've been enjoying every minute.



hahaha!  just watched some Chuggaaconroy play some AC on youtube.. too funny!


----------



## sej (Dec 4, 2013)

I have had the game for 8 months and i have never got bored and i have still not got all the items you can't just get them that easily
Never ever ever got bored ever


----------



## woody (Dec 4, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> I've been playing the game for almost 6 months now. I haven't gotten bored of it yet. There's still items for me to collect and events to experience. I don't play it as many hours per week as I used to, but I do still play.
> 
> I do admit there's things that bug me about the game. The storage is a huge factor. Even if you keep mostly just the unorderables around, there's no way a single character can hold it all. The fact that I'm in Japan but play with mostly people in North America and Europe (aka these boards) means that it's sometimes hard to do trades, as I mostly have to do it late at night or in the morning. Times I don't actually normally play.
> 
> But the game has given me many hours of fun. Way more than most video games do. Even if I decided to stop playing tomorrow, I've gotten way more than my money's worth of fun out of it. Most video games don't even last a month.



yeah, i prefer this type of game (a virtual world sandbox type of game) over other genres.  i think i just have to find new goals to keep me interested.  and play less intensively.  and take more breaks as many have suggested!  

eventually though, i can see reaching a point where i won't play any more and move on with something else.  but AC will always have a special place in my heart.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dark said:


> I feel your pain. It happens, animal crossing is fun and all but it loses its "spark".
> You eventually run out of objectives and lose interest.
> I just got lazy in working on my goals, and just didn't feel like playing the game.



yeah, that's what i'm feeling now.  the 'sparkle' has faded since the grinding is really settling in now.  i don't like grinding (i.e. catching beetles and sharks) for hours just to keep up with the costs from house expansion, pwps, etc..

the game was really enjoyable when there was very little grinding and more discovery and experiencing new things.  this game is definitely like a rollercoaster.. the best is the first initial peak, then the rest is okay but never reach the same heights.  -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> I'm not a 'completionist' and playing the game feels like a chore—even after a month of not playing it.



yeah, i hear you.  a game dies when it feels like a chore.  -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> I have had the game for 8 months and i have never got bored and i have still not got all the items you can't just get them that easily
> Never ever ever got bored ever



hahaha!  i like your spirit and enthusiasm. go go go!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Dec 4, 2013)

I really wish that they would have had the abm card for this game.  It was in city folk and made it so much easier buying big ticket items like gracie furniture.  I really miss it sometimes.


----------



## woody (Dec 4, 2013)

Sansa22 said:


> I really wish that they would have had the abm card for this game.  It was in city folk and made it so much easier buying big ticket items like gracie furniture.  I really miss it sometimes.



yeah, someone else said the same thing.. i really wonder why CF had the ABM card and then they decided to take it out for ACNL... >_<


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm probably one of the few people still playing rather actively and I am a completionist--but what a lot of people don't realize is I've also completed most things (By October no less!). My catalog is 100% (minus items not out yet), all the Public Works I want built (except one and I can't unlock it until April), all shops fully upgraded, Museum is complete except one bug (*SHAKES FIST AT DUNG BEETLE*), I still have some gold badges left to get--but it's not that big of a number, and I have all the houses more or less how I want them (only things I'd like are not out just yet). 

Regardless, I will say I don't spend as much time playing. I played anywhere from 10-12 hours AT LEAST a day on average. Now I don't usually spend more than a few hours. But I'd like to point out that, for me, it doesn't always mean I don't want to. Between the holidays (which is part of why I worked so hard to get stuff done before October--I knew that was when I'd get busy). I'd love to play island games and work toward my Medal badge--but to be blunt, it's not very fun by yourself. It is to check out the games for the first time, but after a while, it gets boring. I don't need the medals for anything so I'm not working towards some item that day or whatever and the bonuses you get for playing with people make it a lot easier (Going from 12 to 22 medals per game is a big leap). Similarly, fishing and stuff with friends is a lot more fun then just sitting there by yourself.

I also enjoy going to a Dream Village each day--for ideas on how maybe I can improve things. A strike of inspiration and a bit of just enjoying seeing others' towns. I don't always make it each day (I tend to get picture crazy and I'm not always up to dealing with it), but I have fun whenever I do. Besides that, there's still waiting for the biggest tree (500 days of playing) along with anticipating the holidays. 

Regardless, the game definitely isn't perfect. My issues:
1. The fact that the amount of money you can carry at a time still hasn't been increased.
2. Villagers are -so much- quicker to move in this game. Good for people who aren't much for villagers but terrible for people who like specific ones--especially when they finally made it so you can actually INVITE the villagers you like.
3. Item limit per room. 48 doesn't seem TOO terrible out of 64... until you realize that also counts the wall items and then you suddenly have a close to empty room. :/

Besides that, I wish Bushes stayed in bloom all the time. I'm sure they were testing out a new concept or something, but it's a little frustrating (and can get hard to keep track) when everything else (Minus the Town Plaza or Dead perfect trees) stay in bloom 24/7.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 4, 2013)

I completely disagree with the first couple of posts saying you're in the minority.

Because almost all of the staff got bored of the game within the first month or two. Other than Jen, of course. lol


----------



## woody (Dec 4, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> I'm probably one of the few people still playing rather actively and I am a completionist--but what a lot of people don't realize is I've also completed most things (By October no less!). My catalog is 100% (minus items not out yet), all the Public Works I want built (except one and I can't unlock it until April), all shops fully upgraded, Museum is complete except one bug (*SHAKES FIST AT DUNG BEETLE*), I still have some gold badges left to get--but it's not that big of a number, and I have all the houses more or less how I want them (only things I'd like are not out just yet).
> 
> Regardless, I will say I don't spend as much time playing. I played anywhere from 10-12 hours AT LEAST a day on average. Now I don't usually spend more than a few hours. But I'd like to point out that, for me, it doesn't always mean I don't want to. Between the holidays (which is part of why I worked so hard to get stuff done before October--I knew that was when I'd get busy). I'd love to play island games and work toward my Medal badge--but to be blunt, it's not very fun by yourself. It is to check out the games for the first time, but after a while, it gets boring. I don't need the medals for anything so I'm not working towards some item that day or whatever and the bonuses you get for playing with people make it a lot easier (Going from 12 to 22 medals per game is a big leap). Similarly, fishing and stuff with friends is a lot more fun then just sitting there by yourself.
> 
> ...



great to see that you're getting a lot of mileage on the game! 

at the beginning i played at least 12 hours a day too.  even now, i still bring my 3DS XL everywhere with me (work, lunch, etc.).


----------



## woody (Dec 4, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I completely disagree with the first couple of posts saying you're in the minority.
> 
> Because almost all of the staff got bored of the game within the first month or two. Other than Jen, of course. lol



for me, the 99k limit is a real annoyance.  but, by far, the game-killer is the lack of storage.  to me, i want to keep things that i worked hard in acquiring.  being forced to sell off old items just to make room for new ones kind of made everything pointless.

what was the point in getting all these items if you can't keep them?  (and no place to properly display them)

and i guess it took me a month to get tired of collecting and struggling with space issues.  the other day i just 'woke up' and stopped to ask, *so what am i doing all this for*?  i have to start keeping things outside on the grass, and all my museum rooms look like stock rooms full of miscellaneous junk.  things are getting messy.  this is not how i want to play the game.  it's now evolved to become a matter of inventory management.  and in the end, you still could only keep a fraction of all the things that have passed through your hands.

not worth it, imho.  if i'm going to spend the time obtaining something i should be able to keep it.  i should be able to keep everything i want to keep.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 4, 2013)

woody said:


> great to see that you're getting a lot of mileage on the game!
> 
> at the beginning i played at least 12 hours a day too.  even now, i still bring my 3DS XL everywhere with me (work, lunch, etc.).



The only time I don't bring my 3DS somewhere is if I don't have it (due to it being repaired) and I've had my 3DS since the midnight launch in NY  I love StreetPass so much. 

I remember doing the math behind it to see if a "catalog" town was possible. My conclusion was it technically is, but it would require full dedication: "There are 2,936 items in Animal Crossing (unless more get added besides what Prima has revealed). Each character can store up 34 items on themselves (Hat, Accessory, Top, Bottoms, Socks, Shoes, Equipment, 10 Letter Slots, 16 inventory slots) with 180 storage in their dresser, 180 in letter storage, and with up to 48 items per room?that?s 288 items + 6 Wallpaper and 6 Flooring which makes 300? And if you use all 4 Mannequins for clothing (we will go with the max 6 per each), that?s an extra 24 items per character for 324? Now, times 4 that?s 1,296 items totaled between houses. With the 240 storage slots per character, that is 960 slots? so 2,256 slots. And hypothetically, if you can drop flooring and carpets on the floor and they not count like that, you could fill up the other 12 slots in each room with them for 72 more items per character so 288 more on top of that bringing us to 2,544. So, overall, you can have 2,544 on characters at a time (and if you didn?t keep them, it?ll take ages to order that many? if they can be ordered) and I?m not sure 392 items can fit all over the floor for the remainder of the items?  Counting the museum, that gives another 240 (at max if the wallpaper dropping on the floor works) so 2,784? Which would mean just 152 items on the ground. "

I don't actually mind not being able to keep everything (being able to "record" it in my catalog is enough)--I have no issue just focusing on items I actually like and so I have room for everything with all 4 characters at least. However, the spacing restrictions got annoying quickly--the amount of space needed for bridges and public works and how villagers can just plant their houses anywhere and how to have more space, you need more characters which takes up more room just got frustrating very quickly.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 4, 2013)

This isn't for everyone, sure. There are games that everyone likes, dislikes or has some problems with.

We can't do anything about it, the decisions are made by Nintendo, or whatever other company regards the game we discuss. We either choose to play or not to, and we cannot do much more.


----------



## unravel (Dec 5, 2013)

Got bored acnl already Iam the mayor and not a slave omg animals zzz

#animalsareneedy


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> I don't actually mind not being able to keep everything (being able to "record" it in my catalog is enough)--I have no issue just focusing on items I actually like and so I have room for everything with all 4 characters at least. However, the spacing restrictions got annoying quickly--the amount of space needed for bridges and public works and how villagers can just plant their houses anywhere and how to have more space, you need more characters which takes up more room just got frustrating very quickly.



Agreed! I don't want to keep half the Japanese/South Korean holiday items. I just want a 100% catalog!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Agreed! I don't want to keep half the Japanese/South Korean holiday items. I just want a 100% catalog!



Not to mention MANY items (heck--most really in this game. Many items that usually aren't can be this time around) can be re-ordered. You can always just keep ones that can't and then re-order ones you can when you feel like using them again.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 7, 2013)

Sometimes if nothing that big is going on I get bored. What I do is trade with people, get interesting new items and such.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 7, 2013)

If you're bored of it this bad, and seem to hate so many aspects of it, trade it in and be done with it.


----------



## laceydearie (Dec 7, 2013)

If you get bored of the game, just reset? That's typically what I do if I get bored after a few months. Luckily I have a second town so that I can keep my original-ish town (I've reset many times and finally settled on this one), and play my second town day by day with no worries. It also helps that I'm busy a lot of the time thanks to college and other things, and I may not get to play until the evening or only for a few minutes during the day, which keeps me interested to see how my villagers are doing


----------



## Halation (Dec 7, 2013)

Don't forget you can store extra items on new characters, and in your mail box, and on your new chars mail box. But yeah... If you want a vast collection & a clean town, it takes extreme organization & vast amounts of time. 

You know what I find annoying? Buying or selling anything at T&T or Retail. Holy crap load of slow text. Oh and if you want to buy stationary? YES, I HAVE WRITTEN OVER 500 LETTERS, TIMMY, BUT PLEASE, TELL ME AGAIN HOW TO USE STATIONARY! Or buying fortune cookies. Or going to the island. It just really seems they put slow ass text, money and item storage ect ect in on purpose instead of actual game content. 

Also, take a look at the original town concept art work & you'll feel kind of angry with the final results we have now. Little islands everywhere, shops on the beach, the big island has a small town, an obvious cave area, main street looks way bigger...


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> If you're bored of it this bad, and seem to hate so many aspects of it, trade it in and be done with it.



could it be?!  the cure for all bad relationships! lol 

- - - Post Merge - - -



laceydearie said:


> If you get bored of the game, just reset? That's typically what I do if I get bored after a few months. Luckily I have a second town so that I can keep my original-ish town (I've reset many times and finally settled on this one), and play my second town day by day with no worries. It also helps that I'm busy a lot of the time thanks to college and other things, and I may not get to play until the evening or only for a few minutes during the day, which keeps me interested to see how my villagers are doing



i agree, playing this game a little bit each day is best.  i don't think i will reset becoz that's too drastic - it would be boring to do things over again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinDUNguin said:


> Is this a bait thread? I think you'd be more comfortable at gamefaqs. They dupe crowns for easy currency. Nintendo didn't intend for people to pay millions of bells for items via an online trade board. Don't whine and complain because of how minorly inconvenient ONE mechanic is; AC wasn't meant to be some capitalist wet dream.



*yawn*


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Uh... AC:NL is a time-based game. It requires patience, and a goal may still not be reached after years. If you're bored, just TT. It makes it a lot faster, and the "boredom" should vanish quickly.


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

Halation said:


> Don't forget you can store extra items on new characters, and in your mail box, and on your new chars mail box. But yeah... If you want a vast collection & a clean town, it takes extreme organization & vast amounts of time.
> 
> You know what I find annoying? Buying or selling anything at T&T or Retail. Holy crap load of slow text. Oh and if you want to buy stationary? YES, I HAVE WRITTEN OVER 500 LETTERS, TIMMY, BUT PLEASE, TELL ME AGAIN HOW TO USE STATIONARY! Or buying fortune cookies. Or going to the island. It just really seems they put slow ass text, money and item storage ect ect in on purpose instead of actual game content.
> 
> Also, take a look at the original town concept art work & you'll feel kind of angry with the final results we have now. Little islands everywhere, shops on the beach, the big island has a small town, an obvious cave area, main street looks way bigger...



agree! the beach is way too narrow.  town is too small.  the overall play area is too small.  no cave area (the anime movie had a cave).  there should just be more land and places and shops overall to visit and interact with.

and yeah, i am tired of clicking through the slow and repetitive text menus... (see my signature) lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> Uh... AC:NL is a time-based game. It requires patience, and a goal may still not be reached after years. If you're bored, just TT. It makes it a lot faster, and the "boredom" should vanish quickly.



TT is an option, but i don't plan on doing it.  having more patience and playing a bit each day is how i'm going to keep playing!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 7, 2013)

The irony is that you are complaining about an aspect that is patience-related.


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

FireNinja1 said:


> The irony is that you are complaining about an aspect that is patience-related.



which aspect are you referring to?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 7, 2013)

woody said:


> anyone feel bored too?
> 
> for a game that's all about collecting stuff, it sure doesn't make it easy to do this.
> 
> ...


The words in bold have to do with patience. And yet, you're saying that you want to do it "patiently", day by day.


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

FireNinja1 said:


> The words in bold have to do with patience. And yet, you're saying that you want to do it "patiently", day by day.



ah yes!  that..

there is a difference.  a subtle difference.  let me enlighten you with an analogy...

let's say you go into a store to purchase an item costing $50.  you go to the cash register and hand the clerk a $50 bill, and the clerk says to you:  sorry, we do not accept $50 bills.  please pay me in $1 bills, one at a time please.  

this is the sort of stupidness that i have very little patience for.

i do have patience for other aspects of the game which are more reasonable, like the house expansions, pwp projects, flower regeneration, and such.

nobody likes to waste time, but if you don't mind to have the 'patience' for standing in-line to pay $1 at a time, be my guest!

and when i said to have more patience to play this game, that largely refers to the tolerance of the text menus when interacting with any of the characters.


----------



## jolokia (Dec 7, 2013)

I think the problem's more to do with the galloping inflation that results in a player-to-player purchase involving millions upon millions of bells. Nothing in the actual game costs more than you can carry, as far as I know - this is an artificial secondary system produced by market forces. It only takes a few people duping crowns and dumping money into the economy to raise the basic expense level for EVERYONE. To be fair to woody, it does happen in pretty much every game with any form of currency exchange system so Nintendo probably should have planned for it.


----------



## Miss Renee (Dec 7, 2013)

I literally never get bored of Animal Crossing.


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

jolokia said:


> I think the problem's more to do with the galloping inflation that results in a player-to-player purchase involving millions upon millions of bells. Nothing in the actual game costs more than you can carry, as far as I know - this is an artificial secondary system produced by market forces. It only takes a few people duping crowns and dumping money into the economy to raise the basic expense level for EVERYONE. To be fair to woody, it does happen in pretty much every game with any form of currency exchange system so Nintendo probably should have planned for it.



you're right.  the inefficient bell transferring system is not the real problem (it became symptomatic of the real issue).  

the economy in this game is compromised and broken.

i'm trying to salvage what enjoyment and motivation i can to keep playing it right now.  a lot of my original motivation has died.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss Renee said:


> I literally never get bored of Animal Crossing.



that's awesome!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Dec 7, 2013)

I got boarded after a while, took a break, now I'm back. Though I really want to restart fresh, I'm resetting soon. Playing like I did in WW, not caring about villagers, not cheating, letting go whoever and welcoming whoever. It really refreshes your mind when you stop for a while and restart.


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I got boarded after a while, took a break, now I'm back. Though I really want to restart fresh, I'm resetting soon. Playing like I did in WW, not caring about villagers, not cheating, letting go whoever and welcoming whoever. It really refreshes your mind when you stop for a while and restart.



agree!  i am easing off the game and playing it casually.  much more enjoyable.


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 7, 2013)

I've been playing the first Animal Crossing for almost 10 years (not the same town or anything, I change towns about once every 2 years or so) and I still love it! I can't wait to start playing AC:NL!


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

Rebeth13 said:


> I've been playing the first Animal Crossing for almost 10 years (not the same town or anything, I change towns about once every 2 years or so) and I still love it! I can't wait to start playing AC:NL!



hahaha!  10 years!  i don't think i've played any game for that long!  that's amazing!


----------



## RubyCherry (Dec 7, 2013)

Hmmm, an AC marketplace (accessible in-game) would be pretty awesome. Like eBay but for AC, and you buy things with your bells...


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 7, 2013)

woody said:


> hahaha!  10 years!  i don't think i've played any game for that long!  that's amazing!



XD Thanks!


----------



## ACking (Dec 7, 2013)

I've been playing for almost six months, and I play everyday and love it. (Not to mention I waited for the game for almost 3 years...)


----------



## jPottie (Dec 7, 2013)

I definitely think there could be more storage. That is like my only gripe about the game. I don't want to make mule characters, I like just having mine.. so I kind of have to be picky about what I keep. Hopefully 6 full house rooms, 4 museum rooms & actual inventory space will be enough to keep what I like.  Most stuff you can order again anyway.


----------



## ceribells (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't think its really about collecting things, I think that's an aspect of the game people get wrapped up in. Yeah, you can choose to fill your museum or catalog, or create the perfect town/house, but I think you're supposed to have a cute little game that's an escape from real life. I'm glad you're enjoying playing it casually, because I think that's how its meant to be played! Too many people turn the game into a chore, and I may be picky about how my town looks/when moves in, but most days I just run around for 10 minutes or so and say hi to everyone.

That's just my opinion. I've seen a lot of "I don't have time to play anymore" around here, particularly with students (which I am also), and it's so silly. I hope taking it easy continues to work for you, it's a big stress relief for me during long school weeks


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 7, 2013)

Rebeth13 said:


> I've been playing the first Animal Crossing for almost 10 years (not the same town or anything, I change towns about once every 2 years or so) and I still love it! I can't wait to start playing AC:NL!



If you actually play it fairly consistently over that 10 years... O_O That's amazing.

There's plenty of video games that are older that I'll go back and replay, but I obviously haven't played them for years straight or anything.


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

RubyCherry said:


> Hmmm, an AC marketplace (accessible in-game) would be pretty awesome. Like eBay but for AC, and you buy things with your bells...



anything that would help selling/trading would be great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACking said:


> I've been playing for almost six months, and I play everyday and love it. (Not to mention I waited for the game for almost 3 years...)



super!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 7, 2013)

I personally don't find buying/selling to be a problem, especially since this community exists. Again, the worst part is dealing with time zones, since you have to meet with the person at the same time. I think if you could mail letters to other towns, that would help a LOT. Also if you could make larger than 99k money bags. Then people could trade by mailing letters to each other. 

Another option that would work would be something similar to the Pokemon GTS. 

As an FYI - the trading is also best if the host's internet is good. Most of the time when I trade, it takes place in my town. My internet is rock solid. I only had a problem in my own town once during the many, many times I've traded, and that was a Nintendo problem, not mine. I've had disconnections a lot more often when I visit other towns, especially when I visit people who live in the US for whatever reason.


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

jPottie said:


> I definitely think there could be more storage. That is like my only gripe about the game. I don't want to make mule characters, I like just having mine.. so I kind of have to be picky about what I keep. Hopefully 6 full house rooms, 4 museum rooms & actual inventory space will be enough to keep what I like.  Most stuff you can order again anyway.



i feel exactly the same like you.  i don't want to have to resort to mule characters.  i don't want to store things as gifts attached to letters.  i just have time for 1 main character.  i have stuff lying around on the ground in my town.  i don't have time for this silliness.  it's not how anyone should play the game.  the fact that people are resorting to these tactics speaks volumes about the utter failure in the game's storage allotment.  

6 full house rooms, and 4 museum rooms and the regular locker/dresser space is NOT enough.

it really sucks >_<


----------



## Stacie (Dec 7, 2013)

I've had the game since NA release and I still love to play!  I don't trade online very often though so maybe that's why the game hasn't been frustrating to me like it has to you. 

Storage has never been a problem for me too, and I only have one character.  If I'm not using the item in my home I just sell it.  Sometimes I'll check and see if it can't be ordered again but I don't really care.


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

ceribells said:


> I don't think its really about collecting things, I think that's an aspect of the game people get wrapped up in. Yeah, you can choose to fill your museum or catalog, or create the perfect town/house, but I think you're supposed to have a cute little game that's an escape from real life. I'm glad you're enjoying playing it casually, because I think that's how its meant to be played! Too many people turn the game into a chore, and I may be picky about how my town looks/when moves in, but most days I just run around for 10 minutes or so and say hi to everyone.
> 
> That's just my opinion. I've seen a lot of "I don't have time to play anymore" around here, particularly with students (which I am also), and it's so silly. I hope taking it easy continues to work for you, it's a big stress relief for me during long school weeks



thanks!  the game did start to feel like a chore to me, and that's exactly when any game stops being fun.  i think it feels like a chore becoz it's "routine"... doing the same things each day.  if they designed the game where we were doing different things (in scope, creativity, duration) each day, then it wouldn't feel like a chore at all!

hope you continue to enjoy the game too!  

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> I personally don't find buying/selling to be a problem, especially since this community exists. Again, the worst part is dealing with time zones, since you have to meet with the person at the same time. I think if you could mail letters to other towns, that would help a LOT. Also if you could make larger than 99k money bags. Then people could trade by mailing letters to each other.
> 
> Another option that would work would be something similar to the Pokemon GTS.
> 
> As an FYI - the trading is also best if the host's internet is good. Most of the time when I trade, it takes place in my town. My internet is rock solid. I only had a problem in my own town once during the many, many times I've traded, and that was a Nintendo problem, not mine. I've had disconnections a lot more often when I visit other towns, especially when I visit people who live in the US for whatever reason.



i'm really lazy.  trading with others in this game requires a lot of effort.  i have lots of things i would like to sell but i don't becoz, honestly, it's not really worth the effort and time.  if i do sell it's becoz i'm really bored and just want to make others happy, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stacie said:


> I've had the game since NA release and I still love to play!  I don't trade online very often though so maybe that's why the game hasn't been frustrating to me like it has to you.
> 
> Storage has never been a problem for me too, and I only have one character.  If I'm not using the item in my home I just sell it.  Sometimes I'll check and see if it can't be ordered again but I don't really care.



i try not to be a hoarder in this game, but it's impossible for me, lol.  there's so many cute, neat, and nice furniture sets and collectible items!  damn you, nintendo!!!


----------



## Beary (Dec 7, 2013)

I have been playing this game for a month and two days (since my birthday).
I love it. I have a real and true connection with my villagers, and I care about them so much.

I also like collecting things in games, just for the pride of having everything xD
I play to reduce stress, and just for enjoyment. Im sure that I will still be playing this in a year!
Wait for that to come back and bite me 0-0


----------



## woody (Dec 8, 2013)

beary509 said:


> I have been playing this game for a month and two days (since my birthday).
> I love it. I have a real and true connection with my villagers, and I care about them so much.
> 
> I also like collecting things in games, just for the pride of having everything xD
> ...



hehe, i hope i can still enjoy it in a year too!


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 8, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> If you actually play it fairly consistently over that 10 years... O_O That's amazing.
> 
> There's plenty of video games that are older that I'll go back and replay, but I obviously haven't played them for years straight or anything.



I think the most I've missed is probably six months all together... XD


----------



## tinybutterfly75 (Dec 8, 2013)

This was a good thread to read. Thanks for starting it!

Glad you seem to have found a way to play and hopefully enjoy it again. 

Taking your time, taking a break, finding new things to concentrate on in the game, all good ideas. 

I am not playing as much as I did before, but that is fine. I was playing a bit too much. lol.

I do have a hoarding problem and was considering creating another character to have the house to store things in...instead I think I will go through my available storage and clear out anything that can be reordered. I have already started clearing out one of my museum rooms. It was just FULL of so much stuff. 

Again, thanks for starting this thread. It was an interesting read.

P.S. I haven't been really bored, but did get tired of going to the island to catch beetles to make money. I've stopped doing that as much. I also stopped doing some of the things that seemed like chores. If it wasn't fun anymore, I quit doing it and found something else to do.


----------



## woody (Dec 8, 2013)

tinybutterfly75 said:


> This was a good thread to read. Thanks for starting it!
> 
> Glad you seem to have found a way to play and hopefully enjoy it again.
> 
> ...



hihi, glad you enjoyed this thread!  lots of good input and suggestions by all!

my museum rooms are all full too, every square is used as storage, lol!

i agree!  the game is much more enjoyable not worrying about making money all the time!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, there is one thing I can say I certainly agree with you as far as gripes about the game goes, and that is turnips. Good lord, constantly going back and forth between the station and re-tail gets old _quick._

;~;


----------



## Sidewalk (Dec 8, 2013)

Press B for the text to go fast,  continuous press B to make the boatman stop singing ....


----------



## woody (Dec 8, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Well, there is one thing I can say I certainly agree with you as far as gripes about the game goes, and that is turnips. Good lord, constantly going back and forth between the station and re-tail gets old _quick._
> 
> ;~;



shuffling bells is not fun for sure! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sidewalk said:


> Press B for the text to go fast,  continuous press B to make the boatman stop singing ....



aye, i spam B as best i can, lots of times i end up cancelling the action at the end and have to start over again.. -_-

for me, to skip the boatman song, it's the A button many times!  sometimes i will let him sing and read the funny lyrics


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 9, 2013)

Being poor makes the game so much more challenging, plus you don't have the money to do the bell shuffle. Lol

I think AC:NL is a routine game, there is no other way to play than as a routine. If they made an AC game that didn't play with that routine method, it probably wouldn't feel like AC.
Everything you said is on point, though. A trading archive thingy that is accessible at all times would be pretty dandy, especially if you don't have to add friend codes to trade items on it. I'm all for finding a way to end the bell shuffle, and add more storage space.

However, I wouldn't say I'm bored with the game. There are times where I play for hours during the span of a day, and there are times where I play for a bout 30 minutes for the entire day. The events, trying to complete my catalog/museum, collecting all the medals, and online keeps me coming back. NL is more like therapy than anything else, I play it to unwind. 
I've also noticed online sessions are pretty brisk, a lot of the people on my list are added for trades, and no one really wants to hang out on AC:NL. I remember how social everyone was in WW and I wish NL was more like that. Not sure what happened.
I'd just like some friends who just wanna hang out.

When all else fails, harass people at club Tortimer. I like to pretend I'm a pillaging viking, and demand people to empty out their bank accounts. Don't be the buttface that traps people on the island, though. That's lame.


----------



## woody (Dec 9, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> Being poor makes the game so much more challenging, plus you don't have the money to do the bell shuffle. Lol
> 
> I think AC:NL is a routine game, there is no other way to play than as a routine. If they made an AC game that didn't play with that routine method, it probably wouldn't feel like AC.
> Everything you said is on point, though. A trading archive thingy that is accessible at all times would be pretty dandy, especially if you don't have to add friend codes to trade items on it. I'm all for finding a way to end the bell shuffle, and add more storage space.
> ...



the routine activities are alright.  i especially like to get my coffee for the day!  and yesterday brewster offered me a job so i'm excited to see what that is today.  i still haven't finished my museum donations so i like digging for fossils too.  but i don't go bug catching or fishing for missing museum items coz i never see the missing bugs or fishes ever in my town or on the island.

it's these unexpected things in the game that keep it interesting for me.

chatting in multiplayer is frustrating... i think that's why most ppl just do quick trades and don't really hang out


----------



## Sidewalk (Dec 9, 2013)

For me I set personal goals inside the game.  

Eg,  right now I wana have all petit villagers.  Than I'll start laying path, yes kinda late,  but I don't wana go thru the heartache that many suffer because the villagers build on their path.

But my pwp placement is very bad,  most likely have to tear down and build again.  


Slowly enjoy and I wana at least go thru one whole year to see everything.

Can't wait to build snowman!


----------



## woody (Dec 9, 2013)

Sidewalk said:


> For me I set personal goals inside the game.
> 
> Eg,  right now I wana have all petit villagers.  Than I'll start laying path, yes kinda late,  but I don't wana go thru the heartache that many suffer because the villagers build on their path.
> 
> ...



me too!  wanna make snowmans!


----------



## Steve Canyon (Dec 10, 2013)

Ive had the game since release and im not bored yet. I still dont have all of the Rococo furniture, only have 1 gulliver item, no gracies, no cafe, only 2 public works built so far. I guess its all about how you play, but I dont get much time to play every day maybe only an hour or so during a long session. I can see how the people who play 10-12 hours a day would get bored. Im pretty sure I would get bored with anything I spent 10 hours a day doing. I think taking a break and setting new goals might help. I have lots of little goals that I work on a little bit every day.


----------



## woody (Dec 10, 2013)

Steve Canyon said:


> Ive had the game since release and im not bored yet. I still dont have all of the Rococo furniture, only have 1 gulliver item, no gracies, no cafe, only 2 public works built so far. I guess its all about how you play, but I dont get much time to play every day maybe only an hour or so during a long session. I can see how the people who play 10-12 hours a day would get bored. Im pretty sure I would get bored with anything I spent 10 hours a day doing. I think taking a break and setting new goals might help. I have lots of little goals that I work on a little bit every day.



very true.  i played too much and got burned out!


----------



## sock (Dec 10, 2013)

I understand...it's very hard and laggy to transfer large amounts of money. Especially 55million for Ankha...took us over an hour. It would be a lot easier to (as Lunatic said) have some sort of 'bell card'. When I first started to play I found it a little boring...if I'm honest. I was a bit of a noob then, though. But when I started my blog, and later website (and 2 tumblr pages) I started to find it more interesting. Especially joining bell tree and meeting loads of different people made me want to play more. The release of acnl was delayed a lot over here..so me and my friend found it had a lot to live up to. She is now getting bored with the game, and actually, I understand. Without the internet she gets bored after playing for a while, and some days doesn't play at all. I play in a different way to her, and playing with friends and for my blog means I find it a lot more interesting. I have a lot to thank Nintendo for...acnl changed my life. I am a true addict.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Steve Canyon said:


> Ive had the game since release and im not bored yet. I still dont have all of the Rococo furniture, only have 1 gulliver item, no gracies, no cafe, only 2 public works built so far. I guess its all about how you play, but I dont get much time to play every day maybe only an hour or so during a long session. I can see how the people who play 10-12 hours a day would get bored. Im pretty sure I would get bored with anything I spent 10 hours a day doing. I think taking a break and setting new goals might help. I have lots of little goals that I work on a little bit every day.



Wow....10-12 hours....that's a long time to play every day! But then, who am I to say...I must play up to 6. But that's to talk to my friends as well, plus I have my blog etc to do.


----------

